# Cartes accélératrices



## Onmac (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Bon pour commencer, je vous dis mes configs:
PowerMac G3 B/B 400Mhz.
PowerMac G4 sawtooth 400Mhz 
PowerMac G4 Cube 450Mhz

Je voudrais savoir si je pouvais trouver des cartes accélératrices pour ces modèles ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## cdbvs (26 Septembre 2011)

Salut Onmac, c'est Cdbvs.


*1 *Moi j'ai mis une carte PowerMax G4 d'OWC sur mon G4 AGP Graphic, j'ai mis tous les détailles, montages et appréciations sur cette page: http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/nouveautees/MissionG4Max.htm

Il existe plusieurs sociétés qui produisent des cartes copro pour ces Macintosh.
Sonnettch dans le 92 et en Suisse, OWC aux USA, Daystar's aux USA, il en existe d'autre.

Les processeurs pour les G4 simple ou mono ont tous à peut près le même nom. Tu vas sur Google, tu tapes: Processeur 7447 (ou 7447a ou 7448) et  tu vas tomber sur des revendeurs.

Pour le G4 sawtooth 400Mhz, tu as beaucoup de choix et des pris de 300 à 400 Euros, une vitesse de 1,5 à 2Ghz. Attention car souvent les dissipateurs de chaleurs ne sont pas terrible. Il faut ajouter un ventilateur ou un watercooling comme ici: http://www.s155158671.websitehome.co.uk/mddtopfanaqua-ma.html mais ça c'est vraiment chaud à réaliser.

N'oublie pas de mettre un thermomètre avec une sonde de collée sur le radiateur car il n'y en a pas sur les processeurs. La température au plus près du processeur ne doit pas dépasser 50°C.

*2 *Actuellement pour ton G4 Cube, il y a cette annonce là: http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces/detail.php?siteid=63700 pour une carte à 120 Euros. 

Généralement les cartes sont assez cher et moins rapides que pour un G4 en tour.

*3 *Pour un G3, il existe des cartes aussi mais elles ne dépassent pas 1Ghz.
Du moins je n'en ai pas vue d'autre pour le moment.
Elles sont cher et pour 1Ghz, je ne sais pas si ça vaut vraiment le coup!?

N'oublie pas que d'ajouter une carte Sata et un disque Dur Sata augmente visiblement la vitesse du Mac. Récupères aussi la place des disques en bas du G4 sawtooth. Tu met le disque à la place du Zip 100. Résultat tu gagnes 2°C, vue qu'il n'y a presque pas d'ouvertures sur les Mac.

Voilà.
Débrouilles toi bien et à bientôt.

Cdbvs


----------



## Onmac (26 Septembre 2011)

Whhouaa ! Merci beaucoup Cdbvs !  

C'est cher quand même 
Il est sympa le MDD watercooling avec le ventilateur derrière la &#63743; ! 

Par contre, le truc qui m'intéresse beaucoup, c'est du SATA à la place de l'IDE. Tu rajoute quoi pour "transformer" ? 
Si je peux pousser mon PowerMac G4 avec un disque d'1To


----------



## iMacounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Ben une carte PCI S-ATA (A-CARD) il me semble bien... Bien verifier que c'est compatible OS X.

1 To ... Peut être pas.


----------



## Onmac (26 Septembre 2011)

J'en ai trouvé une chez MacWay à 72&#8364; pour 2 ports SATA. Ce qui en tout pourrai me faire 4 disques dur dans mon MDD ou l'AGP. Et 3 disques durs dans le G3 B/B (Enfin, 2 plutôt parce que j'en ai un de 6GO...)


----------



## iMacounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Moi, j'investirais pas trop dans ces PowerMacs G4 ...


----------



## cdbvs (26 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous, c'est Cdbvs.


Salut Onmac.
Salut iMacounet.

La carte la plus compatible c'est la Tempo Serial ATA de chez Sonnettch.
Elle coute 75 Euros mais elle est compatible avec de nombreuses séries de Macintosh: Presque tous les PPC, les G3, G4 et G5. Elle fonctionne à partir de Mac Os9.0 jusqu'au dernier Os. Elle est ici = http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/tempo_serial_ata.html

Elle n'a que 2 ports internes mais avec les capacités des disques actuels en SATA, 2 port c'est suffisant. Les disques SATA fonctionnent même si il n'y a qu'une seule partition de 1 ou 2To. Comparativement, sous Mac OsX 10.x, un disque IDE/ UDMA ne peut pas avoir des partitions de plus de 128Go. Et sous Mac Os9, un disque IDE/ UDMA c'est 32Go max par session. Avec un disque SATA, même sous Mac Os9.x, ça fonctionne si il n'y a qu'une session de 1 ou 2 To. Pas besoin d'acheter un disque pré-formaté Mac, un disque PC fonctionne aussi bien, mais il faut le formater à partir du cdrom d'installation. Touche C enfoncée au démarrage pour booter sur le cd.

Sonnettch dans le 92: Le vendeur est super sympa mais faut prendre RDV car ce n'est pas un magasin, c'est un dépôt. Il peut éventuellement t'aider à installer le matériel si tu n'y arrive pas et il te dépanne si tu as un ennuie technique.

Il faut impérativement installer au moins 1 disque lorsque la carte est installée sinon le système plante au bout de 60 minutes. Je pense que le Mac repère la carte et essai de lancer ce qui est connecté, comme il ne trouve rien à un moment y'a une routine du programme qui produit une erreur et pour ça gèle!
Avec 1 seul disque ça ne se produit plus.

C'est très fort car la carte est reconnue automatiquement. Tu la connecte, tu y met un disque dur et paf ton Mac au démarrage reconnait le disque. Si le disque n'est pas formaté, vas sur Outil disque dur ou passes par le cd d'installation pour l'initialiser.

Il existe surement d'autres cartes SATA, mais des cartes compatibles Mac Os9.2.2, je ne cois pas qu'il y en ai autre part que chez Sonnettch. Evites d'en acheter via ebay ou autre, moi je me suis déjà fais avoir. 50Euros à la poubelle. 75 Euros c'est cher mais ça les vaut bien pour ton Mac. non? :bebe:

Salut et à+
Cdbvs


J'édite le sujet car j'ai oublier une info pertinente.

Sous Mac Os9.2.2 avec un G4 à 1,8Ghz (comme moi) ou 2Ghz max, les disque SATA SSD ou RE SSD n'offrent pas de vitesses bien plus élevés qu'un disque SATA. Cela est surement du à la vitesse du processeur ainsi que du Bus et peut être aussi au système Mac Os9.2.2 en lui même.

Avec un système plus vieux que Mac Os 10.3, l'USB ne fonctionne qu'en 1.1 (un tout petit peut plus vite), ça c'est du aux systèmes d'exploitations.
Pour les disque SSD c'est pareil.
Autant sur un PC ou un Mac de dernière génération, les performances seront époustouflantes, autant sur un G4 AGP Graphic PowerMaxG4 à 1,8Ghz, la vitesse doit être de 2 à 5% de plus qu'avec un disque Sata. 

Je ne te dis pas ça comme ça, je l'ai testé. Un SSD ou RE SSD à 120 Euros annoncés de 150 à 300Mo/sec sur un G4 copro 1,8 à 2Ghz sous Mac Os9.2.2, c'est pas plus de 30 - 35mo/sec.
Moi j'ai acheté l'un des plus rapide SSD annoncé à 150mo sec en lecture écriture (Patriot PS-100), ça ne les fait pas. 

La carte Tempo Sata sur Mac Os 9.x est limité, de plus, à 150mo/ sec en lecture écriture. Mais elle ne les fait pas.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Merci à toi pour ces explications. 

Pour ma part, je n'investirais pas dans cette carte, mais quoi que ... Un MDD avec des disques durs 2x 250GO voire 2x 500GO ... C'est tentant.

Mais cela implique d'acheter des adaptateurs Molex/S-ATA.

_

Nota Bene : j'ai déja vu des HDD S-ATA double connexion (S-ATA+Molex)_


----------



## cdbvs (27 Septembre 2011)

Salut iMacounet, c'est Cdbvs.


Je n'avais pas compris ce qu'était un adaptateur Molex/S-ATA.
J'ai regardé sur Google, ce soir je me coucherais moins con :rateau:!

Effectivement il faut cet adaptateur en plus sinon y'aura pas d'électricité dans le disque et un disque dur sans électricité c'est comme du vin sans Boursin, et ça sa ce fait pas! 

Cet adaptateur coute queue d'ale. Il existe un modèle soudé avec le connecteur Sata.
Ce dernier modèle est plus simple à utiliser. Le moins cher c'est Conrad mais sur le site internet il y a moins de choix que sur le catalogue. Je n'ai pas vu les modèles que j'ai acheté il y a 1 an.

Par contre, même si 75 Euros c'est cher, effectivement, cette carte est de par sa compatibilité avec les systèmes d'exploitations Mac Os9 à 10.6 et plus et les machines Mac PPC - G3 - G3 update - G4 - G5 -Workgroup Server - Daystar - Mactell - StarMax - Umax, est la carte ultime en Sata. Celle qui fonctionne avec tous les ordinateurs Apple.

L'achat de cette carte est tout sauf dénué de sens car si un jour tu as besoin d'une carte Sata pour un Mac, tu es sur qu'elle sera compatible.
De plus sous Mac Os9.x, tu n'as pas le choix.

Et puis permettre à un Macintosh de tourner sur un disque Sata, c'est un plus si tu veux de la vitesse sans modifier le processeur. Un disque IDE avec un G4 à 400Mhz ça tourne au maximum entre 1,5 et 2,5mo par seconde, alors qu'avec un disque Sata, on explose le score avec des temps d'environ 30mo par seconde. 
Si tu ne gagnes rien avec la gestion des applications, tu gagnes sur les jeux et sur la gestion du disque. Copie, image physique (.toast, .img, etc.), transfert de données sont beaucoup plus rapide.

Je pense que c'est un bon compromis si tu ne veux pas dépenser 300 Euros dans un nouveau processeur mais que tu cherches à évoluer la vitesse de gestions des données de ton Mac sans pour autant changer d'ordinateur.

Même si Apple c'est démocratisé, un Mac de base ça coute encore près de 1000 Euros.


Bonne soirée
Cdbvs
:bebe:

_PS: Je kiff ce smiley à donf. _
http://forums.macg.co/membres/imacounet.html


----------



## Onmac (27 Septembre 2011)

Merci Cdbvs, Merci iMacounet ! 

Moi qui voulait une upgrde en vitesse, ça peu être pas mal ! Sans Overclock ou cartes accélératrices ! 

Je ne pense pas avoir de problème avec l'OS, mon G3 et mon G4 sont sous Tiger.
Je commence à faire ma liste du père Noël !  

Pour le G4, il faut que je fasse un upgrade à 2GO de RAM (Je suis à 2x 512 + 2x128 ) je pense voir chez Crucial ou MacWay


----------



## iMacounet (27 Septembre 2011)

Salut Cdbvs,

Merci de tes eclaircissements, c'est en effet l'ultime carte d'upgrade ! Je suis conquis! Malgré le prix ...

Je vais acheter une nouvelle CM + Proc pour mon MDD, et (peut être acheter cette carte)

Macintosh Rulez !


----------



## cdbvs (27 Septembre 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Avec le Mac G4: 

- Mac Os9.2.2 limite l'utilisation à 1,5Go de ram, au dessus, 512mo sont alloués au système. Ca ne change rien, si ce n'est qu'au redémarrage tu te rends compte que t'as acheté une barète pour rien.
J'ai ajouté des dissipateurs de chaleur sur les Ram à 5 Euros l'unité. Je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que ce soit, mais bon!

- Je ne sais pas à partir de quel Mac OsX, peut être le premier 10.0! En tout cas à partir de Mac OsX, théoriquement, les 2Go de ram sont reconnu. 

La ram pour ton G4 AGP Graphic à 400Mhz c'est l'une de ces 3 modèles: 512MB PC133 CL3 3-2-2 ou 512MB PC100 CL2 168 Pin SDRam 2-2-2 ou 512MB PC133 CL2 2-2-2 168 Pin High Performance SDRam. Les 4 barètes n'excèdent pas 60 Euros.

Passes plutôt par les petites annonces de macgeneration ou macbidouille. Les gens sont des passionnés, généralement ils ont ce qu'il faut à des prix raisonnables.

Salut et à+
Cdbvs
:bebe:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

Salut iMacounet, je suis content pour toi 

à+
Cdbvs


----------



## Onmac (27 Septembre 2011)

Merci Cdbvs ! 
Mon G4 étant sous Mac OS X, je peux passer à 2GO. 
Ensuite, oui, il faut que je regarde dans les petites annonces voir même neuve ! Pour le modèle, je met de la PC133. Il parait qu'il y a un meilleur rendement, après c'est ce qu'on dit... 

En tout cas, merci pour ta réponse


----------

